# Real Gender Warfare!



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I know the title sounds catchy , but that's exactly what it is!

As the jihadist and the extremist group ISIS sweep across and Syria and Iraq, beheading , murdering , raping and killing women and children, the Iraqi army has fled to parts unknown. [ Cowards]

In the midst of that chaos one group have come out in defense of themselves and their women , the Kurds .

But even among that ethnic group , there is a group of fighters who the Jihadists are mortally afraid of.
Have a look at this vid:

The Beautiful Women Who Scare ISIS Fighters...The PKK.

Apparently ,the Jihadist , who rape and kill women all in the name of religion, also believe that if they are killed by a woman, they will go directly to hell. Not paradise , no 27 virgins , but hell.

And so after many years of being victims the Kurdish women have literally taken matters into their own hands , and have developed the reputation of being one of the most respected feared rebel groups in Iraq and Syria.


Here's another vid of them in action;

KURDISH FEMALE FIGHTERS-IN BATTLE.

Ive seen lots of vids of them online, they are very feminine and beautiful, but deadly.
While the leaders in the West pondering what to do about ISIS, those female fighters are putting them on the run.

Those women definitely kicking ass on the frontline.

Anybody else agree with me?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For the sake of future generations they should keep their women off the front but tis just my opinion. Ability is not to be questioned for sure, women can be just as or even more capable then men in battle, but the ability to pump out more soldiers is more valuable than killing more of the enemy (and dying in the process too) in the long run.

So back to the bedroom!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It's a shame that the US didn't start arming the hell out of the kurds starting right after the gulf war.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

There's precedent:

Lyudmila Pavlichenko

Given modern weapons that essentially negate size and strength issues, if a woman wants to kill the hell out of you, there's no reason why she can't.



RandomDude said:


> For the sake of future generations they should keep their women off the front but tis just my opinion. Ability is not to be questioned for sure, women can be just as or even more capable then men in battle, but the ability to pump out more soldiers is more valuable than killing more of the enemy (and dying in the process too) in the long run.
> 
> So back to the bedroom!


Shrug. Total war is just that. At some point, concentrating what mass (combat effort) you have pays off now and prevents having to worry about it in the future.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Convection said:


> There's precedent:
> 
> Lyudmila Pavlichenko
> 
> ...



Interesting that you should mention Lyudmila Pavlichenko.

I was trying to locate a youtube vid of a male Peshmerga [Kurd] commander being interviewed by a BBC reporter.

He said that the females make up at least half of the army. But what surprised me was when he said that they make better snipers than men.

He said the reason behind that is that they are more patient than men ,and would lie in ambush for days without moving or giving away their positions.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

There's something appealing about a woman with a big gun... dunno what it is but meh, but hey...










I'll be her spotter anyday hehe


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This one too!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess we should send heels on the ground, instead of boots


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Die on the battle field fighting or die hiding in your home with the children you stayed home to have dying with you. I'd prefer to die fighting.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> And so after many years of being victims the Kurdish women have literally taken matters into their own hands , and have developed the reputation of being one of the most respected feared rebel groups in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> 
> Ive seen lots of vids of them online, they are very feminine and beautiful, but deadly.
> ...


Just love it CM. Didn't have time to do any research into this, thanks for the post.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> There's something appealing about a woman with a big gun... dunno what it is but meh, but hey...
> 
> 
> I'll be her spotter anyday hehe


Wow, way to trivialize and insult there, RD...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

If there's one group in that region that I have no qualms about supporting, it's the Kurds.

If anybody "deserves" their own country, it's them.


----------



## dignityhonorpride (Jan 2, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Wow, way to trivialize and insult there, RD...


My first thought as well. Can't we commend a group of women for being totally bada$$ and awe-inspiring without immediately sexualizing/triviliazing them -- especially this particular group, which would be completely, utterly, 200% opposed to such treatment/consideration?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

3Xnocharm said:


> Wow, way to trivialize and insult there, RD...


Haha finally someone took the bait :rofl:

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Angry mothers kicking ass! Atta girl!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's another vid of them in action in Allepo , Syria.

Kurdish Women Fighters Battle In Aleppo مقاتلات كرديات في حلب

The reason they fight is because their land is surround by three hardline Muslim States , Iran , Iraq and Syria .
The Kurds are a mixture of moderate Muslim and Christian faiths . As you can see, most of their women don't wear the burka , nor do they practice Sharia law , that forbids women to marry Christian men and all that bullshyt .

They don't want fundamentalist Islam ruining their country and making war among their people.

Because of this , during the 80's Saddam Hussein almost wiped them out using chemical weapons. He killed almost one million.
But they survived.

Then the Taliban tried , but were defeated.

Here's a short , three part documentary on who these Kurdish special ops female fighters are and their history.

I highly recommend looking at this , especially part 3 .

Female Fighters of Kurdistan (Part 1/3).

Female Fighters of Kurdistan (Part 2/3)

Female Fighters of Kurdistan (Part 3/3)

There is a downside to all of this though.

The reality is, this is real war, live bullets and some of them die on the frontline with their male counterparts.

For some people , life can be hard.
For those women, the rights that women enjoy in the West , can only be obtained through the barrel of a gun. In fact, just to avoid their female counterparts being stoned to death or sold off as a child bride to a man 40 yrs their senior, these women must literally fight and die on the battlefield.

Spare a thought for them and lets hope their struggles in not in vain.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist (Jul 26, 2010)

larry.gray said:


> It's a shame that the US didn't start arming the hell out of the kurds starting right after the gulf war.


Its a shame the US didnt just stay out of the world's business. 

Strong Navy to protect US trade sea lanes and the coast, an Army practicing for any border or sea based invasions, a Marine Corp practicing to retake by sea any lands lost during an invasion, and an Air Force aimed at aiding all of the above.

Treat other countries with respect; demand that we be treated with respect. You leave us alone, we leave you alone; you bomb us, we'll burn your f****** playground down. 

Invest the money in our infrastructure, and aim to compete by innovation (even moreso than we do now). No spurious wars against theoretical concepts functioning primarily to pad the pockets of military-supplying corporations, the banks that hold their funds, and the politicians they support. No failed economy utilizing debt as an asset.

America was in a position to change the course of human history- whatever she exported after the second world war would determine the direction of the world. Instead of peace, she exported greed and war.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Famous left wing radical feminist Naomi Wolf excoriated the Kurdish women for fighting ISIS because in her entirely consistent far left wing view, ISIS is on the right side of history and on the right side of women's rights.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

OptimisticPessimist said:


> Its a shame the US didnt just stay out of the world's business.
> 
> Strong Navy to protect US trade sea lanes and the coast, an Army practicing for any border or sea based invasions, a Marine Corp practicing to retake by sea any lands lost during an invasion, and an Air Force aimed at aiding all of the above.
> 
> ...


You are making sense.

Unfortunately our politicians have been paid off/bought by our Corps LONG LONG LONG ago.

This is NOT going to change, EVER. 

Heck, they even managed to make corruption legal.

Eisenhower warned us (Eisenhower military industrial complex), it has been happening every since he did.......and America is still blind.

But to "America's defense". Let's face it, I have doubts of our economy doing even "ok" if it wasn't for military, weapons and defense sectors.

Truth is, there is NOTHING we can do about it.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist (Jul 26, 2010)

DoF said:


> You are making sense.
> 
> Unfortunately our politicians have been paid off/bought by our Corps LONG LONG LONG ago.
> 
> ...


I agree. 

My response was ideological, but idealists dont generally have "power" (since they dont pursue it); our country is how it is because people who gravitate towards positions of power get power by fighting war- not by pursuing peace.

Maybe one day centuries from now mankind will experience calamity on a scale vastly surpassing anything we have in recent history and experience it as a result of these people in power; perhaps then- and only then- the "masses" will wrestle power away and create a system more resilient to the corruption of the zealously power-hungry.

Like you, I highly doubt it


----------

